# Incra Router Fence - Difficulties moving



## Bohaiboy (Jun 27, 2013)

The Incra router fence should easily slide forwards and backwards as you are positioning it. However, mine is becoming sticky and requires some force to move. Anyone else having an issue or have had an issue and know how to correct it?

TIA


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

wax.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Make sure there is not a piece of scrap preventing the fence release from going fully down.

Only hold the fence by the T-bar and see if it works better. Be sure to loosen the hold down locks.

M


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

Aluminum on Aluminum can get sticky. Take it apart and clean it with 111 tri-clor like CRC Brakleen, then spray some Teflon spray on the pieces that slide together. Wipe the faces with the tri-clor to clean off overspray. it works.


----------



## Bohaiboy (Jun 27, 2013)

I just cleaned out from under the carrier and waxed the table. Seems fine now. Thanks all


----------

